# Exodus LCR crossover help needed



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello

I have three Exodus LCR speakers and now have a bad crossover in one of them. Does anyone have a Mid/Tweeter crossover they would like to sell? I am having problems with the Mid section of the crossover causing my reciever to go into protection mode all the time during certain parts of a movie. If I disconnect the mid speaker and play the same part of the movie all works great. I did try changing out the mid speaker with another one but the problem continues so it looks like there is an issue with the crossover.

Thanks Rick


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Get out your DMM and see what's wrong; something is shorting somewhere. If you find it's a cap, resistor, or inductor, just replace it. No need for a new XO, you just need to repair it.


----------



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes I could test each part but I need to know when I test them how do I tell if each part is good or bad? 

Thanks Rick


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Protection mode sounds like a short. That would be the first thing I try to look at on the crossover board. 

My next thought would be a capacitor gone bad. If they arc inside that can set up a short as well.

Although a short would be present even when the driver was removed. When you say you removed the mid driver, did you just remove the driver itself, or the whole crossover + driver?

If it's only shorting when the driver is in place, you may have a bad driver. Check the DC resistance on it and report back.

good luck.


----------



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a little info. First the speaker only shorts out my receiver during certain parts of a movie. It is consistant when it happens during these parts. I did try switching out my Mid driver with one from another speaker that I have no issues with and the same thing continue to happen. Now when I disconnect the mid driver (remove the positive side off the speaker) I can play the same movie over and over and the receiver never shorts out. Thus this is why I think it has to do with something on the crossover. 

Rick


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

You could also just buy my LCR and 641's.


----------



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry but just need the crossover. Having a guy look at it this weekend to see if he can't find the problem with one of parts on the board.


----------

